# UEFA Champions League 05-06 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 30, 2011)

05 Apr 17:45 Inter Milan v Schalke  1.53 3.80 7.00 +54  
05 Apr 17:45 Real Madrid v Tottenham  1.36 4.75 9.00 +54  
06 Apr 17:45 Barcelona v Shakhtar Donetsk  1.20 6.50 15.00 +54  
06 Apr 17:45 Chelsea v Man Utd  2.10 3.20 3.75


----------



## danip (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont know why, but I want to bet for Shakhtar Donetsk. I have a feeling!


----------



## dcbets (Apr 4, 2011)

schalke +0.75/+1
real - spurs over 2.5
chelsea - united X2

barcelona to be avoided, but could go for an over there.

these are my first thoughts, for now.


----------

